

A Twitter Client with brunch (backbone, coffeescript, …) - tosh
http://blog.blossom.io/an-update-on-brunch-0

======
MartinMond
Anyone have any experience with brunch? Is it better than e.g.
SproutCore/Cappuccino?

~~~
tosh
I think Jeremy has a good answer regarding the different scopes of backbone
and sproutcore <http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/#FAQ-rias>

One aim of brunch is to provide more structure and good documentation about
useful practices and patterns of backbone apps. I think while the stack is
much simpler compared to something like sproutcore and cappuccino there are
many (even rather complex) apps that can be built with ease.

It basically boils down to your preferences. I personally love html & css and
prefer to have tight control over the look and feel of my application. I
prefer easy to use bottom-up tools like flask and backbone over 'more
sophisticated' frameworks like rails, django, symphony, sproutcore et al.

~~~
emfeld
this framework opens up more possibilities. I'm planning to use it with flask
for my web

------
brunooo
Hmmmm, the connectED button is a bit misleading but worth a look anyway.

